# Marine Batteries?????



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Seriously! Trying to research this is like trying to learn German from a Mexican! There's thousands of batteries, brands, numbers, codes and variances. Then, if you have the wrong charger, you ruin your expensive marine battery???? Lord help me!

Okay, so this past March, I bought a cheap AGM battery, off brand etc. It was a cheapie on Amazon. I have a regular old deep cycle battery charger. It does trickle charge, fast charge and then just no charge but maintain status. Anyway, I think I messed it up by charging it when it was hot out! It keeps overheating when I use it. Last use was bad too, so now I'm afraid to use it! I can try to put up a picture later. 

Any advice to simplify this. I just want a battery that if I maintain properly will work for more than 1 year.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I get 4 or 5 years out of stowaway batteries from tractor supply. Price ain't bad


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Walmart Everstart batteries work well for me and last a long time. I’ve had 3. The first 2 lasted 10 years and were still holding a charge when I swapped them out. The third one is only 2 years old now, so I can’t confirm the longevity yet. They are under $100.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Series 27 or series 31? I've got a 12v trolling motor, 55 lb thrust. What kind of run time can I get with those?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Mine current battery is a MAXX29-DC. It runs all day Crappie fishing on a 55 pound Minnkota.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

You should do a site search. Multiple battery threads. For me they are expensive but Duracell AGM batteries at Sams Club or Batteries Plus Bulbs are awesome batteries. Maintainance free is nice too


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Also I have an onboard charger but I use a Battery Tender charger for other batteries and it is highly rated and works well


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Mine current battery is a MAXX29-DC. It runs all day Crappie fishing on a 55 pound Minnkota.


Like Muddy...I've had good luck with the Walmart Everstarts as well.
And have the 29 group batt. also with a older 55lb. Motorguide TM that's pulling a 16' V bottom Starcraft when loaded and with 2 guys weighing between 1200-1250lbs. Can run all day but always try and play the wind to assist as well.
Also, batt gets placed on charger immediately when getting home from lake.
Had to replace my old deep cycle battery charger a few yrs ago cause it started not automatically reducing in charge and was overcharging my battery.
Went with a Schumacher 15amp deep cycle smart charger.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Everstart MAXX29's for me too. I run 3 of them and keep them charged with a 
Minn-Kota onboard charger. My last set lasted 5 years, I just replaced mine this past winter.
This is my 4th set of Everstart batteries and I have no reason to look at different brands. I've never been disappointed.
I have a 55# Minn Kota TM. 
Keeping your batteries charged when not in use will go a long way to making them last. If I'm not using my boat my charger stays plugged in.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> Everstart MAXX29's for me too. I run 3 of them and keep them charged with a
> Minn-Kota onboard charger. My last set lasted 5 years, I just replaced mine this past winter.
> This is my 4th set of Everstart batteries and I have no reason to look at different brands. I've never been disappointed.
> I have a 55# Minn Kota TM.
> Keeping your batteries charged when not in use will go a long way to making them last. If I'm not using my boat my charger stays plugged in.


I use a Minnkota onboard charger as well.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Agree with others. I’ve always got 5 plus years out of Walmart deep cycles..... however, I was told that they changed suppliers last year


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Everstarts. I use a 29 for TM which is an older 45 and a smaller one for everything else. They usually last 5 years or so and I fish a lot. Run time depends on if I am racing up and down the lake or not, usually get a good 6-8 hours.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I use the cheap Autozone batteries, but can't recall the name. No problems what so ever and always 5+ years of use. 
They stay plugged in to my onboard charger.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Harry1959 said:


> Agree with others. I’ve always got 5 plus years out of Walmart deep cycles..... however, I was told that they changed suppliers last year


I have heard the same thing. I bought my new batteries in December and I think they were still made by Johnson Controls. 
Johnson Controls sold it's battery division last summer.
I still plan on using Everstart batteries until their performance or reputation tells me to start looking for something else. I'm sure who ever is making them is making them to the same specs as before.
Auto Zone batteries (Duralast) are pretty good. I've used them a few times over the years and I've never had any problems with them. I've always used Duralast batteries in my trucks with good success.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have tried many different brands over the years. This year I will go back to Crowns (privately owned in Fremont Oh.) if I stay with a flooded battery. I feel like I have had the best success with those over the years.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

One thing of note that I didn't see mentioned is to make sure your charger is rated for you battery type. If you are using AGM your charger needs to be able to charge AGM. They have different profiles and you can ruin an AGM battery charging it with a charger meant for lead acid. The nice thing about AGM is that if you fully discharge it by accidentally leaving something on you don't ruin it, you can get it charged again and it will be good as new (don't ask how I know that haha.)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

So, does one brand charger only charge AGM not lead acid and visa versa or can some chargers do both?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> So, does one brand charger only charge AGM not lead acid and visa versa or can some chargers do both?


Many chargers have different settings to set the charger to...you either pick AGM or Lead Acid or Lithium or whatever you're charging.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I have 12v schumacher & 24v noco. Both have lead,agm and gel settings.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

You also need to match your battery type with your motor on your boat. Motor charging systems are designed to certain types of batteries. Check with motor mfg specs to help determine the type of battery first then you can choose your type of battery.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I bought a Napa marine battery early this summer it has been doing fine. they are made by East Penn Manufacturing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

and above all put on charge when your done for the day. if a battery isn,t taken care of it,ll be junk long before its time.mine are on a battery tender all the time.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

bountyhunter said:


> and above all put on charge when your done for the day. if a battery isn,t taken care of it,ll be junk long before its time.mine are on a battery tender all the time.


Unless you have lithium, then it's best to leave them at ~80% without a charger attached if storing for long periods of time. It does get quite confusing with all the different batteries out there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

question flyinghappy why not leave a battery tender on? rv batteries 6yrs old boat 4yrs old always on a tender never a problem. just curious. wal mart deep marine batteries


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

bountyhunter said:


> question flyinghappy why not leave a battery tender on? rv batteries 6yrs old boat 4yrs old always on a tender never a problem. just curious. wal mart deep marine batteries


Lithium batteries are very different than lead acid batteries and can actually be hurt by being kept at 100% for long periods of time. I once used a laptop that was always plugged in, after about 2 years it had ~ 5 minute battery life without the power cord due to this issue. Most lithium batteries if left at 80% in November will still be ~ 78% come March, as long as all parasitic draw from the boat is removed (ie breaker switch should be off).


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

flyinghappy said:


> Lithium batteries are very different than lead acid batteries and can actually be hurt by being kept at 100% for long periods of time. I once used a laptop that was always plugged in, after about 2 years it had ~ 5 minute battery life without the power cord due to this issue. Most lithium batteries if left at 80% in November will still be ~ 78% come March, as long as all parasitic draw from the boat is removed (ie breaker switch should be off).


Yep...IMO you wanna use a lot of the capacity and then charge...otherwise you are training the battery for a short life and run time...IMO it's not a good idea to have a battery at full charge 'all the time'...no matter what type it is...you let it die down, then charge...once charged, pull it from the charger...I don't do the battery tender thing either...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

from past use of my battery tenders,I,ll keep using them. been doing it for 4yrs on two of them and six yrs on the other two .still running strong.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> from past use of my battery tenders,I,ll keep using them. been doing it for 4yrs on two of them and six yrs on the other two .still running strong.


My reply wasn't directed at you or anyone, it was just my opinion about tenders and charging batteries.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

In my eyes for a battery it depends what kind of fishing you do.....what kind of boat you fish out of.....depends on a bunch of things....if you can swing the money id be throwing a Lithium in it....especially on a smaller boat....take a lot of weight out of the boat with just a battery. Granted yes they are more money but man are they game changers. Lose 50-60lbs out of the boat in just a battery! https://ampedoutdoors.com/collectio...h-lithium-battery-lifepo4-lightest-option-yet .....that battery is literally made for a smaller boat.....weighs 12lbs....if your at all interested let me know and I can get you 10% off as well.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I understood. its just what I do. thanks.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Talking deep cycle lead acid batteries here. You absolutely do not want to run them all the way down. That will kill them within 6 months. You only want to run them down to at most 11.5 volts. And then recharge immediately. I still have the same diehards that came with my boat 4 years ago & last time I did a load test they were still fine. About 30 mins after you stop using your trolling motor (to give the batteries time to stabilize) hit that test button. It should show you between 50 & 75% still left. I keep my trolling motor between 2 1/2 & 3 1/2 and it will run all day like that & still give me 50 to 75% capacity left at the end of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> In my eyes for a battery it depends what kind of fishing you do.....what kind of boat you fish out of.....depends on a bunch of things....if you can swing the money id be throwing a Lithium in it....especially on a smaller boat....take a lot of weight out of the boat with just a battery. Granted yes they are more money but man are they game changers. Lose 50-60lbs out of the boat in just a battery! https://ampedoutdoors.com/collectio...h-lithium-battery-lifepo4-lightest-option-yet .....that battery is literally made for a smaller boat.....weighs 12lbs....if your at all interested let me know and I can get you 10% off as well.


I did a quick google search on lithium batteries. Ouch! Maybe I am missing something here but what I saw was $1000 a battery! Think I will stick with my lead acid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> I did a quick google search on lithium batteries. Ouch! Maybe I am missing something here but what I saw was $1000 a battery! Think I will stick with my lead acid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get 50Ah trolling motor batteries for under $400 the starting batteries typically jump in price though. But they do last ~3000 cycles compared to ~500 cycles on lead acid, some even have 10 year warranties.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I did a quick google search on lithium batteries. Ouch! Maybe I am missing something here but what I saw was $1000 a battery! Think I will stick with my lead acid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No reason to do a quick google search when I posted a link of the exact battery that he would need for only $349.99 plus 10% off. So definitely not $1,000 for what hes needing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Tried to quote, but it didn't work! Scumfrong, I'm interested in that battery!

Interested, but do you know as a rough guess how much max run time I'd get using a 55lb trolling motor? Will it run it all day? Also, does it require a special charger? Any other things I should know about?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Critter are you on facebook? Let me know I'll hook u up with Matt who owns Amped and he will answer any question.....to figure out if itll run all day you will need figure out how many amps your TM draws and then how many amp hours that battery is. But with that one being 55 AH I can pretty much guarantee itll run all day and then some. I have three 60ah batteries for my 36v TM and that lasts me all day even in heavy detroit river current so you will have ZERO problem. Great thing on a lithium is it gives you 100% full power until its dead. Not like a lead acid that slowly dies out the entire time. Look up what charger you have and see if its compatible with lithiums....if not for only $30 more u can get battery and charger with it. Best bet to do that. Let me know if you have anymore questions bud!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hell your getting me excited about these batteries..


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Two Duralast deep cycle marine batteries wired in parallel, mounted at the stern. Charge immediately after trip. Off season a full charge every two weeks. Boat stays in my attached garage. I got ten years out of the last two and they were still performing. I only replaced them because of their age. 

It would seem that mounting batteries mid ship, or further forward in the boat physically beats the hell out of the battery. Not keeping a full charge beats them up electrically. Wired in parallel you'll never run them down in a day.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> hell your getting me excited about these batteries..


Me too Dovans!
Thinkin SF needs to become a battery salesman instead of selling cars. 😂


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well Dovans knows I aint any good at selling cars so I better switch and do something LOL. The overall gains you get out of Lithiums are well worth the extra coin. Trust me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I put this off until 2021 offseason, so probably March. I'm leaning toward getting a Duralast 29 series for $100 or so.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

crowns are good


----------

